# Thoughts on this feed? (Purina Ultium Gastric Care)



## LilyandPistol (Dec 2, 2014)

I have been trying this stuff to see if it will help with Mav’s Poopy Butt. He has been on less than half the amount for his body weight and workload (because he’s an easy keeper and this is high calorie— I would have liked to just get the Outlast supplement but go figure, my local Tractor Supply store doesn’t have that) up until yesterday (when I started giving a bit more). I must say, I feel pretty happy with it so far. It hasn’t totally cleared up Mav’s bottom troubles but one must remember he isn’t on a full dose, and it has made it more manageable for sure. As for making sure it doesn’t cause him to gain weight, I am exercising him *much* more. I do know it’s low sugar, and I like that about it. He can’t have a lot of sugar or his feet go “time to blow up with abscesses! I love self destructing!” lol. However I don’t know the most about nutrition, and want to learn more, so that’s why I am making this post, to point me in the right direction, and I figured I would start with this.

I will explain what the gastric care thing is all about— It’s meant to balance the PH of their gut as it’s got Purina Outlast supplement in it.

I will post pictures of the bag and what the feed looks like so if folks want to look it up, they know what to look for. (I am not sure if providing a link counts as free advertising so I will just let y’all do a google search, lol.) It also has yeast extract, that’s supposed to be good for the gut too I would think right?

I have been giving a very small amount to Dixie and Pistol. Could just be the shedding instead but their coats look very nice right now and Pistol is looking very healthy muscle-wise despite limited exercise too. Maverick’s muscle tone is looking good too.
















Edit: adding the nutrition label because what I am interested in is what all this means.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I'm not going to comment on why you are feeding the Ultium feed which you are...
If you want to just feed Outlast, then do so.
It _is_ available as a separate ingredient supplement at TS stores...
It is company policy to special order for customers if they ask...stores all around me carry this as a stand along supplement now, they did not before but demand changes as does store stock then on hand...


https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/purina-outlast-gastric-support-horse-supplement-40-lb?cm_vc=-10005##



*🐴.... *


----------



## LilyandPistol (Dec 2, 2014)

horselovinguy said:


> I'm not going to comment on why you are feeding the Ultium feed which you are...
> If you want to just feed Outlast, then do so.
> It _is_ available as a separate ingredient supplement at TS stores...
> It is company policy to special order for customers if they ask...stores all around me carry this as a stand along supplement now, they did not before but demand changes as does store stock then on hand...
> ...


I wasn’t aware that you can just ask them to special order things. And I haven’t seen it on the shelves, despite going multiple times a week to check.

But quite frankly I feel pretty happy with how they’re looking and feeling on the feed… Maverick has gained muscle through exercise while on this seemingly much easier.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Contrary to some opinions...Purina is not a garbage feed company and Ultium is probably one of the nicest feeds on the market today.
I do feed Ultium because of what it offers my horse that he "needs" requires..😉
Ultium is calorie rich at nearly 1900 calories per pound, so weight gain is very real a possibility...

A secret to having a stable recipe and nutrient values is _a printed on the bag label _not a sewn in label....this feed offers that printed label on the bag.
A recipe that offers high calories, proper nutrients when fed according to bag directions, high fat, high fiber and a 17% combined max NSC is packaged as a tasty product to eat.
It smells good, looks consistent and nice in appearance and never found it dusty nor "bad"...my store now brings in 30+ bags more a week as so many have discovered this product and the favorable things it provides to our equine friends.
For me, I know what day is the delivery and I place my p/u order that evening so when I go to the store there is my bags set aside ready for me cause to many times they were sold out...hence I learned you can special order from the customer service desk... 
🐴...


----------



## LilyandPistol (Dec 2, 2014)

Yes, I have found that out about Purina just recently hearing about other horse feeds they produce, and although I am not the most knowledgeable about horse nutrition, I do feel I’m able to tell when someone is just trying to sell me something versus when a product is actually good. On these feeds I have found it may be ideal to look at _How it is being advertised on the website_... does the website claim the food to be oh so amazing but doesn’t explain _why_ as if it is some miracle feed… or does it give scientific explanations of _what_ makes it so good? I have noticed that Purina’s horse feeds do this even on the back of the bag, they are not just proclaiming some miracle feed but instead explain how and why it is good. That was a major selling point to me despite it being $50 a bag. If you can sell me on a $50 feed coming from not feeding grain at all, you were pretty convincing!

I have heard that about the labels before, but I had forgotten it until you mentioned it just now.

Out of curiosity, @horselovinguy, are you feeding the purple bag Ultium with outlast in it or are you feeding that one in the Blue bag I have seen too? Or a different one I haven’t seen? I know there are a few types of Ultium.


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

I've read good things about this feed. It gets recommended regularly on Horse Vet Corner, too.

At a glance at the label, I would want more vitamin E going into my horse than that, unless they're on grass, in which case they're probably fine. Vitamin E breaks down in hay, so they often need it supplemented, and should have a minimum of 1000 IU (and up to 3000 IU) of it per day. I also don't see biotin anywhere on the label, but again, depending on what horses are eating, they produce it themselves in the hindgut. Good to see what appears to be a decent amount of copper and zinc with no apparent added iron, though I can't really tell how much because I'm used to reading mg and not PPM of those ingredients. The balancer I feed, for example, has 760mg of zinc and 300mg of copper in an average daily serving. Same with magnesium -- I have no idea how to interpret the magnesium content based on how it's listed, but at least it's there?


----------



## LilyandPistol (Dec 2, 2014)

Mine are on grass so they should be good on vitamin E by that standard!


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

lily...I feed the* blue* bag, Ultium Competition style...
It too has the Outlast in the recipe now...
That is a addition that is pretty new...only the past 6 - 8 months think it is being done.

FYI... it is Purina who today manufacturers feeds for Triple Crown, Southern States, Nutrena and Dumoor and not sure who else...
Specific recipes are generated for each manufacturer and specific feed...
_Horse feeds are made in mills that are specific of ionophore free so no chance of contamination ever occur.
🐴... _


----------



## LilyandPistol (Dec 2, 2014)

Neat, I did not know about them putting it in the blue bag now. Do you know what the other differences between the blue and purple bags are...? I believe the purple too is made for performance horses, so I am wondering what the difference really is now.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I don't know specific differences and do not want to guess or give wrong information.
Contact Purina customer support.._for the facts._





Horse Feed & Supplements l Purina


We offer horse feed and supplements with high-quality ingredients. With Purina horse feed, you can find what’s best for your horses. Find yours today.




www.purinamills.com




Scroll through this as there are coupons for Outlast to save you money...
🐴...


----------



## LilyandPistol (Dec 2, 2014)

horselovinguy said:


> I don't know specific differences and do not want to guess or give wrong information.
> Contact Purina customer support.._for the facts._
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for the coupon resource!


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

I'm thinking $50 a bag is a misprint. With coupons I have gotten that exact fed from TSC for as low as $23 a bag. Typical cost depending g on which side of the river or state I am in it is $27 to $30. Well worth every penny if you have a performance horse that needs a lower nsc (20) and high calories to keep weight on with the amount of work they do. Know that if you are not feeding the minimum recommended you are not coming close to the RDA for their dietary needs. Check your local feed stores other than TSC as someone in your area will have the Outlast if TSC does not have it in stock and any should be able to order it in if they carry Purina products.


----------



## rambo99 (Nov 29, 2016)

I've fed purina ultimum gastric care to high sugar/starch at 17 percent. Had to stop feeding it ice, got a bit sore footed on it. 

Aso tried the outlast seemed to work for a while. then stopped working so didn't buy it again. I'm finding any molasses in feed causes issues gut wise for my horse. So I feed molasses free feed. 

Actually feed a supplement made by horse tech, no iron, no soy no molasses. Has everything horse needs vit/min wise. Mix it with alfalfa pellets or cubes depending on what one ice will eat. Only thing I add extra of is vit E.


----------



## AragoASB (Jul 12, 2020)

I considered the expensive Impact Supplement then realized the feed he was on at the trainers already has it. She feed him that to help keep his ulcers away.
It is Purina Impact Professional Performance. It costs $23 a 50lb sack at my feed store.

I have always had incredibly good results with Purina Feeds across multiple species. My chickens lay more eggs, the first and greatest horse of my life lived to be 40 on Purina Horsechow 200. My German Shepherd is fit, muscular, sleek and shiney on Purina Large Breed Adult recipe and nothing else. My pet rats lived many years on Rat chow. Heck, if they made Peoplechow I would eat it.... hey wait, don't they also make breakfast cereal?


----------



## BethR (Feb 17, 2021)

Lily I agree that Purina makes a good product. I’ve taken a lot of flack from people over the years for feeding my kitties Purina foods rather expensive “designer” cat food, but I’ve had cats live to be nearly 20. And my own vet gives his dog Purina Dog Chow.
Angelina doesn’t get any specialized feed, but she loves the Purina horse treats! Bet your horses would too 🙂


----------



## BethR (Feb 17, 2021)

AragoASB said:


> RodentRat is her name. I got her as a youngster out of the snake food bin at a pet store. On Purina Ratchow Rodents - Feed and nutrition products | Purina she grew to be a shiny, healthy, playful and highly intelligent pet. Knows tricks, comes when called and rides around on my shoulder.


I nearly got into a fistfight with a woman who was buying a rat for snake food at a local pet supply store. Boy Howdy, did I rip her a new one. How anyone could do anything so horrific to a small animal is beyond my comprehension.


----------



## AragoASB (Jul 12, 2020)

Horse feeds and additives that are supposed to help ulcers--I have finished giving my hard keeper Nervous Nelly 8 doses of Ulcerguard, the medicine Omeprazole while he settles into his forever home.

By the way, Ulcerguard is such a small daily dose of paste I found I can easily put it on my finger and just stick it in his mouth. It is not like paste wormer where you have to get the whole tube in there.

So anyway, I wish to transition him to more of a long term preventative. The OP found a Purina feed that has Outlast in it. Then I noticed the feed my trainer had Arago on also has Outlast in it- Impact Professional Performance. I suppose it must have more calories since it is for 'performance' horses. The OPs Purina Ultrium Gastric Care also has a lot of calories she says. Seems like a person who does not want the calories for an easy keeper could just get a back of Outlast Supplement to add to the feed of choice. Here is the feed tag on Impact (why do they call it that?) Professional Performance.
*Nutrients*
Nutrient
Min / Max
Amount
Crude Protein
MIN
14.00 %
Lysine
MIN
0.70 %
Crude Fat
MIN
8.00 %
Crude Fiber
MAX
15.00 %
Acid Detergent Fiber (ADF)
MAX
22.00 %
Neutral Detergent Fiber (NDF)
MAX
36.00 %
Starch
MAX
11.00 %
Sugars
MAX
6.50 %
Calcium (Ca)
MIN
1.00 %
Calcium (Ca)
MAX
1.50 %
Phosphorus (P)
MIN
0.60 %
Copper (Cu)
MIN
60.00 PPM
Selenium (Se)
MIN
0.60 PPM
Zinc (Zn)
MIN
220.00 PPM
Vitamin A
MIN
3000 IU/LB
Vitamin E
MIN
125 IU/LB

The Outlast Supplement- says needs to be feed top dressed on feed three times a day. Another thing I like about it is it can be fed a total of 5 times a day as a "snack', such as before they are loaded on a trailer or some other stressful event. Here is Purina's web page video-





Purina® Outlast® Horse Supplement and Feed


Purina® Outlast® Horse Supplement and Feed is designed to support horses that may develop gastric issues. Learn more about Outlast® products.




www.purinamills.com





Here is a brochure Purina published about it https://www.purinamills.com/2.purinamills.com/media/PDF/Equine Professional Resources/Equine-Gastric-Health-Program-Guide-2020.pdf


----------



## AragoASB (Jul 12, 2020)

Here is a list of feeds that have Outlast in it 
Pelleted These pelleted Purina horse feeds include a full serving of Outlast® supplement when fed as directed: ■ Strategy® GX, designed for all ages and lifestyles ■ Strategy® Healthy Edge®, designed for maintenance, performance, and senior horses ■ Ultium® Competition, designed for horses in competition ■ Ultium® Gastric Care, designed for horses affected by the stress of competition ■ Ultium® Growth, designed for pregnant or lactating mares and growing horses ■ IMPACT® Professional Performance, designed for performance horses


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

One definition of "impact" is to have a strong effect on someone or something. This feed is supposed to bring about rapid, positive change. The name implies that. Similar to Ultium line - the ultimate. Impact is their budget line. Ultium the premium. Cost difference is roughly $10 a bag. Feed store here still charges $25 for Ultium, $15 for Impact Performance. Quality and source of ingredients allow for lower price. Not to say it isn't a good feed; it just isn't the same. Ultium will have the most calorie wise and the better amino acid profile.

If your horse doesn't need the calories then look at Enrich. If it doesn't already have gastric care order and add as a top dress. Alternately you can go with FreeBalance and add that and the gastric care to alfalfa pellets as a carrier. Both of these ate ration balancer.


----------



## AragoASB (Jul 12, 2020)

First thing that comes to my mind is impaction. Second is what happens when you fall off.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

I switched to feeding the Purina Outlast and the Ultium Gastric Care last year. LOVE IT.

Please know that if you feed only the Ultium Gastric Care, there isn't very much of the Outlast in that. It is in there, but it's not as much concentration as if you would just feed the actual Outlast.
That is why I feed both, so that they are getting a "full dose" of the Outlast. But I like the Ultium for the other added nutrients. 

And note that my horses don't get much of the Ultium Gastric Care. They get their "real measuring cup" of the Outlast, and then about 1/2 pound of the Ultium Gastric Care.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

MOD NOTE

Several off topic posts about rodents and other pets have been removed to ensure that the discussion stays on track


----------



## AragoASB (Jul 12, 2020)

I tried to get back on track.

About this Purina Impact Professional Performance. My horse was fed 6 lbs of this at the training barn. Also with a lb. of Renew Gold, half lb. of Calf Mana and 2 scoops of Super Gain with pasture and alfalfa hay. He is as sleek and shiny as a fish. Although he does not finish his feed unless I put a few handfuls of Purina Active Senior on it. He is a hard keeper. I'd like to get him on a less complicated diet but this is what works.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I'm going to put my neck out here...
Your feed though is lacking when it needs so many other added to give you a horse with that appearance of "sleek and shiny as a fish"... 
To me, that appearance should come from 1 bag and no added extras..

When I looked at the breakdown of the basics...protein/fat/fiber... those _are not_ the best numbers.
Its a decent feed, but just going by cost...you get what you pay for and this is cheap feed at $18.99 a bag.
Makes me wonder, seriously wonder if you could lose all of the added this & that by stepping it up and going to a true feed for performance horses or hard-keeper and try the Ultium line.
Afraid of gastric ulcers, well that _has_ been addressed in nearly every feed with the now added Outlast._{feeding a 4 pound meal gives a daily serving of outlast gastric so that is covered}_
Ratios though are pretty even in NSC ...
Where Ultium shines is fat content is at 12% is a considerable step up, and that would then cover your adding much of the fat products you're supplementing to increase the fat ratio..._its in the recipe._
Scoop and feed in appropriate amounts and you might not have a "hard-keeper".

You know what your horse appears as on the diet he came home on...so you have a diet to fall back on for appearance sake.
I would switch over to Ultium and lose the other supplemental additions needed and just see where the horse in appearance goes to {good or bad} by feeding a better quality of feed.
Just like when people buy cuts of meat, they are graded and you pay for better quality...makes me think you can do better and simpler feeding at the same time.
Bags read similar_* but*_ Ultium offers more of the needed building blocks of amino acids, vitamin and minerals ...you pay for that and get it.
I looked and looked for calories per pound for the Impact and can not find...
I know Ultium is near 1900 per pound of calories..
I looked at feeding directions of 1,000 pound horse in heavy work... 7.75 to 9.75 ...less needed amount of Ultium is a richer feed, dense in nutrient.

I also can't find a bag back to see if the ingredients list is printed on the bag or a sewn in label...bag printed feed _is always _the better feed with a consistent recipe and ingredients list.
I think you will see a positive difference in your horse or a same appearance with scoop and go from the Ultium fed alone than the Impact and then need to feed this and that and something else too.
You indeed get what you pay for.
Impact is advertised at $18.99 a bag.
Ultium on sale was $26.99 a bag, regular price is $28.99.
That difference in price is what makes Ultium a step up in quality and providing the needed for the horse. Its in the bag...

You want a easier feeding regiment....
To me nothing to lose but try and see...
Buy 3 bags of Ultium should give you a few weeks/month to try and see how the horse responds to it.
A weeks time for a complete change-over and then watch for obvious gain/loss, attitude, sass, energy levels...

I've tried many of the better manufacturers in horse feeds, their better lines of feed from them...
I went back to Ultium and that is where I stay today.
My horses have held their condition, improved their well everything...
I have a 1300 pound hulk of a paint who eats Tifton hay, and is fed 5 pounds of feed a day and looks a million bucks and acts it too...on other foods he needed half-again more and still not look or act like this.
His hooves alone, the difference is amazing...they use to split/crack and grow eh...today no splits, and farrier schedule is 4 - 5 weeks trims only and he cuts 1/2"+ , he used to barely have to nip anything but run the rasp around.
His gorgeous tail _I cut _every 3 months a few inches off as it drags and he steps on it... his mane is the same.
I've had this horse for 6 years now and never before had this in health...
Only difference is feed fed...Ultium is the only feed found now in my barn and will remain that way.

I say try and make your life easier.
It costs more, but not really if you don't also need to add all that extra, in fact you might save some $.
You know what you can always go back to... Now you need to see if changing a feed not give you the same or better.
Take pictures, take measurements and document is the way to know...
You will know in a months time if it succeeded or not....
If its a failure then you go back...
_jmo.. _
🐴...


----------



## AragoASB (Jul 12, 2020)

"I'm going to put my neck out here...
Your feed though is lacking when it needs so many other added to give you a horse with that appearance of "sleek and shiny as a fish"...
To me, that appearance should come from 1 bag and no added extras.. "

That's what I think too, but that is what the trainer had him on. I did not want to change his feed as soon as him got off the trailer or the first few weeks.

When he came to Oregon from New Jersey 9 months ago he was thin, dull coat, cinchy, a hard keeper with a short attention span. Oh yes and he is cribber too. She treated him for ulcers with 2 weeks of Omeprazole, put him on this diet, tweaked it some more last winter because it was she said it was cold and he was losing weight and needed more calories.

A while ago I saw a glorious sight in the morning light when I let him out in the field. We all love to see this sight. Across the grass he went at a flying trot, high stepping prance of the Saddlebred way. His long neck curved, his head high as it would go, his tail pluming behind like a flag. And this with no ridiculous long feet and heavy shoes. No one honking boat horn in a can at him.

Impact Professional performance is $23.50 and 50lbs Ultium is $30. where I live.


----------



## AragoASB (Jul 12, 2020)

Here is the feed I used to feed my Arabian stallion - Purina Active Senior. It is what I have been putting topdress handfuls on Arago's food so he will finish his Impact Profess Performance feed with all the additives. Purina Active Senior has 10% fat and these 'Ampify fat nuggets'. This feed is $27.70 at my feed store. Maybe just add some Outlast Supplement with it.








Equine Senior® Active Concentrate Horse Feed | Purina


Equine Senior® Active horse feed formulated for active aging horses that can still chew and digest hay. Find more nutrition information here.




www.purinamills.com


----------



## AragoASB (Jul 12, 2020)

I mentioned earlier that the first and greatest horse of my life lived to be 40 on Purina Horsechow 200, a complete pelleted feed. I do not see it available anymore. But Purina seems to have changed to this feed 

"If your horse is having trouble chewing or digesting hay, then you should replace Equine Senior® Active horse feed with *Equine Senior*® horse feed for the special needs of older horses that can no longer chew and digest hay or pasture."


----------

